# Coco passed last night



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 13, 2010)

Coco passed away at home last night. She'd been very bad off with an inoperable tumor, so we knew it was just a matter of time. We were going to take her in for a last vet trip Saturday, so we're glad she passed at home and is now beyond pain. It's certainly not easy and no amount of time is ever enough. Rest in peace sweet girl and we know "all dogs go to heaven".:rip:


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 13, 2010)

Aw, so sorry to hear it... it's devistating to loose our friends, even if we know it's coming.  Godspeed Coco to the Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## cheryl (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh.. i'm so very sorry for your loss of Cocoa

Rest in peace lil girl


----------



## kirsterz09 (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss of Coco,
Run free forever Coco


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 13, 2010)

so sorry :*(


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 13, 2010)

Pray for ya!!! ray:


----------



## Pipp (Mar 14, 2010)

:sad:

:rip: coco


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 14, 2010)

I am so sorry.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Nancy & Larry. Many :hug: to you.

Rest well, Coco :hearts.


----------



## BunnyLovers (Mar 16, 2010)

I would like to thank everyone who has responded to the passing of Coco. She actually belonged to a dear friend of ours Jeremy Womack. She was his best friend and companion for over 11 years. To quote " My life will be changed forever with her passing". We made arrangements to receive her ashes and paw print in about 10 days. 

Coco was a fanastic dog, but now she can rest. Jeremy has a guardian angel watching over him now.

Larry and Nancy & Jeremy Womackink iris:ink iris:


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry that she has passed on. Giving an animal hospice-type care can be so draining, but you know that you're doing the right thing. I have found that once the pain of loss has passed, it's very affirming to know that you did what was best for the animal and gave them the best life possible, which is all any creature can hope for. Her life was much better for having been your friend.


----------

